# Milling vice modifications!



## backyard_cnc (Jun 5, 2014)

Recently while working on a lathe tailstock dieholder project,  I needed a method to clamp a round part onto a V block held in my vice and while I could have used long strap clamps from the mill table itself I thought it would be handy for many reasons to have a small grid of tapped holes directly on my vice for some added flexibility. It worked for me and you might find it useful at some point as well. I used 1/4"-20 threaded holes as I have many common accessories that can move between my desktop milling machine and my TAIG lathe. For this reason I have many accessories that use 10-32, 1/4"-20 and 3/4"-16 (TAIG lathe spindle thread) many items can move from my TAIG lathe, to my SHERLINE Rotary table with attached 3/4"-16 spigot,  to my mill table fixture plate which also has a 3/4"-16 mount point.

comments and questions welcome. 

Gerald




View attachment 78241


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 5, 2014)

A "tooling vise" instead of a tooling plate? Neat!
Why vise producers never thought of that simple modification, which would be useful for everybody?


----------



## backyard_cnc (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow maybe I had an original idea and come to think of it I have never seen this on anither vice. Maybe I should have sold the idea to KURT for millions. 

Gerald


----------



## David S (Jun 5, 2014)

Very clever idea.  How simple and yet so useful.  Thank you for sharing.

David


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 5, 2014)

backyard_cnc said:


> Wow maybe I had an original idea and come to think of it I have never seen this on anither vice. Maybe I should have sold the idea to KURT for millions.
> 
> Gerald



Maybe you didn't make millions of $$$, but giving away your idea for free you'll have millions of friends!
 
BTW, you post now will be considered "prior art", so nobody else can steal your idea and patent it!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 10, 2014)

Great idea's. I've never seen a chuck set up like that (of course there is a lot I haven't seen). What holds the chuck to the mounting plate? Could you post a pic of the part that I assume is used for indexing the chuck that is cut off  at the bottom in the last pic.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## backyard_cnc (Jun 30, 2014)

I am not sure what you are asking about but the rotary table has a 3/4"-16 threaded hub in its center and to that is mounted a mandrel to allow holding of the parts I desire to work on. In this last pic I was merely milling a hex on the end of what is the retaining collar or nut (to allow for easy tightening)  and the knurled section is the part that was later drilled as required. As fisnished it is shown in the following pictures and is a simple dieholder for a tailstock dieholder set-up I built to make using dies on my lathe easier. It had to be drilled with a number of equally spaced holes for set-screws to hold the dies and also a number of other holes as required.

Gerald


----------

